# Best place to access murrless inlet jetty?



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what the best place to get to the jetty would be? I have been looking at lots of maps and looks like I have to go through huntington state park and then park at the end of jetty drive and then walk the rest of the way...This would be ok but I don't really wanna pay to get to the jetty every day...I'm really wanting to fish the south jetty since it looks like its the only one you can get to but if I can get to the north jetty for free and it's closer I'm ok with that too!! Any help you guys can give me I really appreciate!!

Thanks,
Coty


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Huntington state park is the only way Ive ever been by land.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Your right on south jetty,go in park,walk to jetty about 1 1/4 mi hike!!
to fish north jetty, go to GCP, thats Waccamaw dr go south to dolphin st on right, park, walk south to guard shack, there is beach access,
from there about 3/4 mi hike to jetty. Google earth it!! Hope this helps!


----------

